# Pau Gasol at the European Championships



## starvydas

As some of you may know, the European Championships are taking place in Sweden, until the 14th of September. Since there's not much going on in the NBA, I thought I'd give some insight about how NBA players are doing for their national team. As of now the qualification stage has ended and each team has played three games.

Spain entered the tournament as one of the favorites and certainly did not disappoint, despite being drawn in the "group of death" for the qualification stage, along with Serbia, the reigning European champion, Russia and Sweden. The result after three days competition is a perfect 3-0 record and a very impressive performance by Spain's go-to-guy Pau Gasol. Gasol is indeed the tournament's best scorer with 26.7 points per game (at an incredible 63.8%) and besides averages 7 rebounds and 1.6 block after three games. In his first game against Sweden, who despite being the host country is the tournament's weakest team, Gasol played very well but did not have to force his talent to dominate the Swedes. He finished with 25 points, 9 boards and 3 blocks in 28 minutes.
It was during his second game though that he showed he was a dominant force for European standards. In that game against Andrei Kirilenko's Russia, he scored _31 points in 16 minutes_ during the first half. He was simply too good to be true, hitting shots from litterally everywhere on the floor, whether on drives, hooks from the post, or jumpshots. I swear the Russian coach was about to cry after throwing half his squad at Gasol, only to see him continue his insane streak. Gasol finished with 35 points (14/18 field goals, 7/8 free throws)and 6 boards in 28 minutes for a 89-72 Spain win. 
Spain's third game was against Serbia and it was clear from the beginning that the Serbs would not let Pau reiterate his performance from the day before. The likes of Predrag Drobnjak and Dejan Koturovic played very physical on him and it looked like Gasol was a bit destabilized by such manners, especially early in the game. He did however manage to lead Spain to a scrappy 75-67 victory and finished with 20 points, 6 boards and 2 blocks. 
After the qualification round, Spain is now everyone's favorite to win the European title and Gasol is now an almost certain lock to win the Most Valuable Player Award, unless the Spaniards don't 
reach the podium and teams such as Nowitzki's Germany or Kirilenko's Russia pull out upsets (a combination of circumstances very unlikely to happen).


----------



## Just dunk it

Good report Starvydas.
Gasol was yesterday's face at NBA.com as he's doing a tremendous champ, but it's sad to see how Grizzlies.com doesn't make any comment about it. 
It seems that or they don't care about european basket or they don't care about Pau. I don't know. Anyway it would be nice to see that they care about his star player not only to collect money from the assurance. 

Greets.


----------



## Ben1

Good report.

Not only does Gasol seems as though he's improved, he seemed to have put on some muscles too in some of the recent pictures (taken at the European Championships).


----------



## Just dunk it

This is a photo from last season:










And these are photos from this off-season:
























I don't see him a lot more weighted.  

Greets.


----------



## talula

Pau does look a bit more muscular. He was supposed to be really working on his strength and defense. I just hope Stromile Swift has worked hard this offseason as well.


----------



## spinarooni85

> Originally posted by <b>talula</b>!
> Pau does look a bit more muscular. He was supposed to be really working on his strength and defense. I just hope Stromile Swift has worked hard this offseason as well.




:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## piri

*From Spain*

I write from Spain.

I don't see too much difference in Pau strengh, and IMO he is not in good shape, and at the end of the matches he is too tired.

But anyway he is (by far) the best player in the championship. AK is playing like he is playing with his friends in holidays, and Dirk Nowitzki is too much tired than Pau.


----------



## talula

*Re: From Spain*



> Originally posted by <b>piri</b>!
> I write from Spain.
> 
> I don't see too much difference in Pau strengh, and IMO he is not in good shape, and at the end of the matches he is too tired.
> 
> But anyway he is (by far) the best player in the championship. AK is playing like he is playing with his friends in holidays, and Dirk Nowitzki is too much tired than Pau.


Well, that certainly is disappointing. I'm sure he realizes how much better he would feel if he put on some weight. Maybe that says something about his work ethic. I've always thought that his bad games were due to him being extremely sore from being constantly pushed around. 

I've always been curious, how many of you are opposed to trading Pau?


----------



## spinarooni85

i like pau gasol, so we should keep him.

i also like it whenever he commits a foul he always has the same look of surprise like he never commits fouls!!

he's funny..............looking!!!!!!

ooh dang!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Genjuro

I like to clear a point. I think it's important. Gasol is being as soft as always on the defensive end. 7 rebounds per game is a joke for someone as tall as him.

On the offensive end he's playing very well, but Gasol has faced teams with weak inside players. I'm not even going to talk about Sweden. Russia featured just two big men: Soloviev lasted just 6 minutes on court before being fouled out, and Likholitov 17 minutes. It is true that Gasol deserve some credit from these circunstance. And it's alto true that he scored in many many ways (he is hitting 60% in treys). But many times he looked like Whitesnow surrondew by dwarves, and getting any basket at will. Yugoslavia did better, but Drobnjak and Koturovic are far from being the best big men around.


----------



## european

> Originally posted by <b>Genjuro</b>!
> I like to clear a point. I think it's important. Gasol is being as soft as always on the defensive end. 7 rebounds per game is a joke for someone as tall as him.


7 rebounds in 30 minutes is decent.Not great,but not a joke at all.
Nowitkzi,who is a good rebounder in the NBA,has averaged 6.3 rebounds in 35 mpg.
Kirilenko is a very good rebounder too.He averages 7.2 rebounds rpg in 35 minutes per game in this Eurobasket.
BTW,Gasol averages 1.7 blocks per game in 30 minutes.It is far from being a joke too.


----------



## Genjuro

> Originally posted by <b>european</b>!
> 
> 7 rebounds in 30 minutes is decent.Not great,but not a joke at all.
> Nowitkzi,who is a good rebounder in the NBA,has averaged 6.3 rebounds in 35 mpg.
> Kirilenko is a very good rebounder too.He averages 7.2 rebounds rpg in 35 minutes per game in this Eurobasket.
> BTW,Gasol averages 1.7 blocks per game in 30 minutes.It is far from being a joke too.


Felipe Reyes (6-8) is averaging 6.3 rebounds per game in 12 minutes or Carlos Jiménez (6-7) 6 rebounds in 21 minutes.

Spain is facing teams with weak frontcourts, outrebounding its rivals by 35-24 per game. I think Gasol should be averaging more rebounds.


----------



## lazlo

It is true that 2 guys at 6'8" (Jimenez is taller than offcially listed) are rebounding better than Gasol. The case of Reyes is special, he is a rebounding machine.

As for Gasol, the impression I am getting is that he is trying to avoid physical contact on defense. I don't know why. Is he afraid of getting injured? (Let's not forget he had a wrist injury last year that lasted almost all season long). Or he simply does not like to fight down low? I also believe he is not getting as many blocks as he could. He is not doing anything against the cutters but, then again, he gets called fouls very easily and I guess he plays conservative and protects himself.

On offense he is the king. The first half of the game against Russia he was in a zone. Everything he shot was going in.

It is true Gasol is not rebounding that well. He led everyone in rebounds in Euro 2001 with over 10 boards per game. After two years in the NBA he seems to be less hungry for rebounds and more willing to carry the load on offense. He runs the floor like nobody in the NBA at his height (he is really 7'1", not 7'0"). He is unstoppable in the fast break.

With regards to lifting weights (I love to work out in the gym), I don't see him significantly different. He said in the summer that the purpose of his offseason training was not getting bigger but getting stronger, kinda like he is afraid of losing mobility. His real weight right now must be around 245.

The thing with Gasol is that you get the impression he could always do a lot more, as if he were playing at 50% of his potential, and that is really frustrating.


----------



## grizzhoops

The analyze that Lazlo gives makes me think a lot of the David Robinson. He was always a great player with his mobility but he was never quiet bulky enough to dominate the middle to be a champion. Duncan made San Antonio champions. Memphis really needs to land a powerful center who is technically sound to make up for Gasol’s lack of strength. Its doesn't seem that Pau has the desire to be that player who dominates the paint. And dominating the paint is all about desire.


----------



## piri

Talula, when I wrote that at the end of the match Pau seems he is too tired I am thinking that for him the NBA season is more important that the Euro Champ, and he is proving tha he can dominate all the matches playing at 50% of his capability. This isn't bad work ethic. This is very intelligent. He does what he needs to in th moment that he needs. The season is too large.

About trading Pau, I'm a Pau fan, and if Memphis wants to trade him, my only thought is "PLEASE DO IT TO A REAL WINNER TEAM"
I don't want to be rude, but I think that the Grizzlies without Pau could not win the spanish championship.


----------



## talula

Pau's work ethic has always been questionable. Everyone has said that Pau is as soft as ever on defense at the Euro games.

I'm all for trading Pau if it gets us a center. Pau will never be a leader, and unfortunately, he is probably as good now as he will ever be, which is still a top 30 player in the league so I'm not knocking the guy. He says he wants to lead the team, but has he improved the worst aspect of his game over the offseason? By all accounts the answer is no.

When given the opportunity, Stromile Swift puts up numbers just as good as Pau's. But Pau is younger and has been more consistent, so his trade value is significantly higher. One of the two will eventually be traded. Hopefully, Pau can be moved to get us a center.

So what's better for the Grizzlies, Pau at PF with no legitimate center, or Stromile at PF with a legit center? I think the latter.

West has already tried to move Pau once this offseason for Rasheed Wallace. I'm starting to agree with everyone that Pau is another Abdur-Rahim, absolutely great player but can't take a team anywhere.

If we can get a center another way, then sure I'd like to keep Pau. I'd love to be proven wrong and see Pau step up this year and take the big shots. I'm sure some of you will disagree, this is just something I think would make the Grizzlies a better team. :grinning:

And I want to add that it was great to see Pau get into that little altercation after the Jaric foul. If he plays more physical this season I will take back everything I said. :yes:


----------



## talula

*Re: From Spain*

Piri, I just wanted to point out what you said in a previous post. This is the statement that made me say I was disappointed. Just wanted to clear that up.  



> Originally posted by <b>piri</b>!
> I don't see too much difference in Pau strengh, and IMO he is not in good shape, and at the end of the matches he is too tired.


----------



## talula

Here is an article about Gasol from the Memphis Commerical Appeal 

_When an Israeli reporter dialed long distance the other day, he punched the 901 area code in search of the truth about Pau Gasol. _ 

_Gasol and Spain were preparing to play Israel in the European Championship series, and the Israeli scribe acknowledged an intent to write about the Grizzlies' forward because he's been the talk of the tourney. _ 

_Forget Peja Stojakovic. Dirk Nowitzki has been average. Gasol's consistently brought the basketball goods the past week, compelling the Israeli writer to inquire about Gasol's value to the Grizzlies.

My response: Well, he's a terrific low-post scorer, but tell me something . . . Is it true that Gasol was recently involved in a fight during a game over there? 

"He was in the middle of it," the Israeli journalist said before trying to explain that Gasol actually served as the opening credits of an action/adventure flick. You know, when the explosion occurred Gasol stood out of the picture at a safe distance. 

Near the end of Spain's convincing victory over Serbia, Marko Jaric (L.A. Clippers) greeted Gasol with an unnecessary, hard foul. Gasol shoved Jaric and in an instant both benches cleared for what turned into a brawl. Officials ejected at least six players - Gasol not included - but if Gasol's first instinct was to exhibit some form of retaliation toward a cheap shot, then that Israeli reporter witnessed the answer to his main question. 

Gasol is the Grizzlies if he returns for his third season with a tinge of toughness. 

Although the world is in awe of Gasol averaging more than 26 points and 65-percent shooting throughout the tourney, you want to know what has Grizzlies brass excited? 

Gasol's altercation. 

Save some of that aggression for the NBA season, Big Guy. 

The onus is clear. Gasol, without exception, must show a willingness this campaign to accept and deliver contact in the post. That means stronger defense and more assertive rebounding. A little extra-curricular activity is encouraged albeit not required. 

"I know I'm going to have to be more physical," Gasol told me in July. 

He is masterful with the ball around the basket, which explains Gasol's latest box score entry. NBA-TV showcased a less-than-impressive Gasol on Thursday in Spain's victory against Isreal. However, Gasol (11 points through three quarters) finished with 25 points, seven rebounds and three blocks during the quarterfinals matchup. 

There is reason to believe that Gasol's relatively strong summer unfolded for reasons more than helping Spain qualify for the 2004 Olympics. 

He still has plenty to prove in the NBA. In this league, unlike the Euro games, the scouting reports consistently read like a diet: Get physical and lose Gasol. 

The 7-footer must change that perception. 

Gasol is about to enter his most important NBA season. How he performs this year could determine his future and finances. 

Under the collective bargaining agreement, Gasol is eligible to negotiate a contract extension next summer and, privately, he covets a six-year, maximum deal. 

The Griz already are lukewarm about investing as much in a one-dimensional player. Maxing out the Gasol who left us in April is absurd. 

Over Gasol's locker should read a sign that says: 

No defense. 

No aggression. 

No contract service. 

All you need to do is look at New Jersey forward Kenyon Martin, who sought a maximum deal this summer and was flatly denied. 

Martin only exemplified ruggedness and helped the Nets reach the NBA Finals but couldn't negotiate a maximum contract extension. 

But what if Gasol returns to Memphis as a physical force, showing All-Star quality with his fragile body? 

At contract time and in this city, the Griz could have one major fight on their hands. _


----------



## JGKoblenz

The more I read, more I think the best solution is trade Pau. It would be the best to the team and to the player.


----------



## Genjuro

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> The more I read, more I think the best solution is trade Pau. It would be the best to the team and to the player.


I thought West was going to trade him this summer. Maybe he has tried but couldn't find anything worthy in return.

Gasol is soft, and he will be soft forever. He's a great player, even all-star, but not anywhere near dominant or superstar caliber.


----------



## talula

Jerry West appears to be working on moving Gasol. There was reportedly a deal on the table that Portland turned down.

New Jersey gets Rasheed Wallace
Memphis gets Kenyon Martin
Toronto gets Dikembe Mutumbo
Portland gets AD, Mo Pete, and Pau Gasol

I think it would have been good for Memphis. I've never liked Martin's attitude, but he's the low post defender we need. It doesn't look like its going to happen however. Portland will probaby just let Wallace walk next season. Check out the Blazers forum for more information.


----------



## spinarooni85

> Originally posted by <b>talula</b>!
> Jerry West appears to be working on moving Gasol. There was reportedly a deal on the table that Portland turned down.
> 
> New Jersey gets Rasheed Wallace
> Memphis gets Kenyon Martin
> Toronto gets Dikembe Mutumbo
> Portland gets AD, Mo Pete, and Pau Gasol
> 
> I think it would have been good for Memphis. I've never liked Martin's attitude, but he's the low post defender we need. It doesn't look like its going to happen however. Portland will probaby just let Wallace walk next season. Check out the Blazers forum for more information.



i kinda want this to happen although i love pau, he is awesome, but i think kmart is the defensive playa we need!!!!:yes:


----------



## Genjuro

> Originally posted by <b>talula</b>!
> Jerry West appears to be working on moving Gasol. There was reportedly a deal on the table that Portland turned down.
> 
> New Jersey gets Rasheed Wallace
> Memphis gets Kenyon Martin
> Toronto gets Dikembe Mutumbo
> Portland gets AD, Mo Pete, and Pau Gasol
> 
> I think it would have been good for Memphis. I've never liked Martin's attitude, but he's the low post defender we need. It doesn't look like its going to happen however. Portland will probaby just let Wallace walk next season. Check out the Blazers forum for more information.


Martin is not the solution. You need a go-to guy in the low post, and Martin is not one. As I said, it's very difficult to get good value in return.


----------



## MemphisX

Trade Pau? :no: :laugh: 

7'1" offensive machines are very, very rare.

Is he pyhsical in the post? No.

Is he a good low post defender? No.

However, neither is Dirk and Dirk isn't as good a shot blocker as Pau. No, IMO you keep Pau (unless you get another bonafide *YOUNG* superstar in his place), and just continue to surround him with more talent.

We have one more year to strike it rich in the lottery before we move into playoff mode. Give Pau an entire year under Hubie and if he does not move up another level, trade him for a top 3 pick.


----------



## talula

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> Trade Pau? :no: :laugh:
> 
> 7'1" offensive machines are very, very rare.
> 
> Is he pyhsical in the post? No.
> 
> Is he a good low post defender? No.
> 
> However, neither is Dirk and Dirk isn't as good a shot blocker as Pau. No, IMO you keep Pau (unless you get another bonafide *YOUNG* superstar in his place), and just continue to surround him with more talent.
> 
> We have one more year to strike it rich in the lottery before we move into playoff mode. Give Pau an entire year under Hubie and if he does not move up another level, trade him for a top 3 pick.


I hate to break it to you, but Jerry West has tried to move Pau numerous times. He thought he could build the franchise around him, but obviously he can't. One-dimensional players aren't that hard to find. If Pau plays defense this season, then of course he'll no longer be one-dimensional. But I still wouldn't be suprised at all to see him moved before the trade deadline. 

And is he really an offensive machine? Every team in the league knows that it only requires being physical with him to shut him down. He'll spend the entire game frustrated and complaining to the refs.

Trade Pau for a top 3 pick? What does that make him, another Abdur-Rahim. I'm sure Pau would love to go to a team actually worse than the Grizzlies since he's so concerned about winning now. 

Our go-to guy will more than likely be a healthy Mike Miller, take a look at his stats when McGrady missed games. I believe he was averaging around 27 points a game, now thats an offensive machine. He spent most of the summer working out with Jason Williams in Florida, and they have good chemistry. He could very well become our first option. 

But right now I'll just blame most of Pau's problems on his age because he is young, and hope that one more year of Hubie does improve his all-around game and make him a clutch player. I'd love nothing more than to see Pau playing hard every night. He could absolutely be a guy no one could stop if he'd just play more physical. If we had a guy beside him that took care of the dirty work down low, we wouldn't even be discussing this right now.


----------



## piri

Talula, don't worry.
No problem


----------



## kb8gw32003

Many teams want Pau, and if he even buffed up a little every team would have an eye on him. He's a great player. It's too bad that he seems out of shape, he must not have been working hard.


----------



## grizzhoops

Could you name those teams? You say many teams want him, but then talk about him being out of shape.

Not many fanchises are going to offer much for or to a third year pro who doesn't see a need to report in shape. Especially when we are talking about the huge difference in money that it could mean to him. It is reported that he wants a max contract, if true, money matters to him.

This is going to be a defining year in Pau's NBA career. Whatever he does this year will stick with him for a while. He is young but he has taken the money and his age becomes irrelavant this year.


----------



## MemphisX

Everyone keeps saying trade Pau, trade Pau. For who? What player are you going to get that is as good or better: Kenyon Martin....nope, Rasheed Wallace....nope, let me know and maybe I can see trading Pau as a good thing.



> One-dimensional players aren't that hard to find.


Really? You name the players in the NBA you would consider as good or better than Pau (keep in mind he is going into his 3rd freaking season) at his position and check their salaries:

Better than Pau (Duncan, KG, Dirk, Webber, Jermaine O'Neal, Antoine Walker).....all MAX players

On the same level as Pau (Rasheed, Amare, Brand, SAR)

I have no problem with trading Pau, but I don't like trading young BIGS and defenitely not talented young BIGS.


----------



## talula

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> Everyone keeps saying trade Pau, trade Pau. For who? What player are you going to get that is as good or better: Kenyon Martin....nope, Rasheed Wallace....nope, let me know and maybe I can see trading Pau as a good thing.


Kenyon Martin and Rasheed Wallace both could be had, but not for Pau alone. Pau alone for either of those two is laughable. Memphis would have to include more talent, which would actually be good for the team because we need to trim our roster.



> Better than Pau (Duncan, KG, Dirk, Webber, Jermaine O'Neal, Antoine Walker).....all MAX players


 And all of those players are deserving of max contracts, except Walker, IMO. Take a look at Duncan and Kevin Garnett. Those are multi-dimensional players. What can Pau do extremely well besides score in the low-post? He evens gets shut down on offense when players are very physical with him. He will not get a max contract until he gets tough and shows that he can play a little defense.



> On the same level as Pau (Rasheed, Amare, Brand, SAR)


And Pau is not as good as Rasheed, Brand, or SAR. And Amare could very well be better than Pau in a couple of seasons.




> I have no problem with trading Pau, but I don't like trading young BIGS and defenitely not talented young BIGS.


How many times has Jerry West said he wouldn't trade any of our big men without getting one in return? The argument that Pau is only in his 3rd season could be made IF he had more upside, which he doesn't. The only thing he can improve upon is his defense, and lets hope he does. That way he WILL be worth a max contract. A max contract to the Pau of last season is quite ridiculous.


----------



## Genjuro

> Originally posted by <b>talula</b>!
> 
> Kenyon Martin and Rasheed Wallace both could be had, but not for Pau alone. Pau alone for either of those two is laughable. Memphis would have to include more talent, which would actually be good for the team because we need to trim our roster.


Portland would trade Wallace for Gasol in a heartbeat. They would get a talented, younger, no jail blazer, 7-1 player to share the floor with Randolph. I'm not saying that Gasol is as good as Wallace, but the Blazers would pull the trigger given the chance. Something like Gasol, Knight and Person for Wallace would be accepted anytime by the Blazers.

As for Martin, I do think the Nets would prefer Gasol. Sure Kenyon is really tough and fits in the Nets style, but Gasol can as well run the fastbreak, and what is more important, is someone in the paint to face the Western towers, if not defensively, yes offensively.



> Originally posted by <b>talula</b>!
> 
> And Pau is not as good as Rasheed, Brand, or SAR. And Amare could very well be better than Pau in a couple of seasons.


I agree that Rasheed is better, but I also think Gasol is better than Brand (an undersized banger who is uncappable of create any game) and Rahim (very Gasol, but shorter). Bottom line, none of those players (Gasol, Rahim, Brand or Martin) are capable of leading a winning project. Jury still out on Amare's future, although it could very well be brighter than Gasol's.


----------



## Just dunk it

> Originally posted by <b>talula</b>!
> 
> 
> Kenyon Martin and Rasheed Wallace both could be had, but not for Pau alone. Pau alone for either of those two is laughable. Memphis would have to include more talent, which would actually be good for the team because we need to trim our roster.



I'm sure you're joking. Beside the fact that Pau is better than Kenyon and Rasheed there's another fact: his rookie contract.
Portland would do any trade involving Rasheed to get Pau. Pau gets better numbers, is taller and has and incredible wingspam. Not to talk about Rasheed problems with certain substances, his bad attitude and his huge contract.
The same goes to Kenyon Martin who gets worse numbers in the EAST and has a bigger contract.
Let's compare his statistics and his contracts:

Pau: 36 minutes 19 points 8.8 rebounds 1.8 blocks 2.8 assists 0.41 steals (3,416.000 $ next year)

Rasheed: 36.3 minutes 18.1 points 7.4 rebounds 1.01 blocks 2.1 assists 0.95 steals (17,000.000 $ next year)

Kenyon: 34.1 minutes 16.7 points 8.3 rebounds 0.91 blocks 2.4 assists 1.27 steals (5,128.000 $ next year)

If I was Portland or New Jersey I would do the trade RIGHT NOW. I don't think Jerry is that dumb but if you say he has been triyng to make these trades also involving more talent from our part maybe he is... 

Greets.


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>Genjuro</b>!
> 
> As for Martin, I do think the Nets would prefer Gasol. Sure Kenyon is really tough and fits in the Nets style, but Gasol can as well run the fastbreak, and what is more important, is someone in the paint to face the Western towers, if not defensively, yes offensively.


As a Net fan if you Memphis fans want to trade Gasol I would be very happy with it. I keep saying it, but don't be suprised if Gasol gets 25 and 10 this year. He has so much offensive talent.


----------



## talula

Those stats just tell me that Kenyon and Rasheed put up numbers as good as Pau's on much better teams last season, while still playing twice the defense that Pau does. Until he can add defense to his excellent offensive game, I would take Wallace or Martin over him for this team any day. And he won't be on his rookie contract much longer, he wants a max contract so hopefully he'll shed the "soft" and "turnover prone under pressure" tag this season, so he can earn the big contract. Gasol has alot to play for this season. When Nowitski had his stellar performance at the Euro games, he came back to the NBA and dominated. Maybe Pau will do the same. All it takes is for him to be a bit more physical to be one of the top players in the game, but Jerry West is the smartest man in basketball, and he has been shopping Pau around for a reason.


----------



## Just dunk it

I want to see how the Grizzlies make it to the Play-offs but IMHO trading Gasol for K-Mart or Rasheed would be a step back.
Just look at the guy posting above you. Is he a Pau fan? (well maybe he is...)
Honestly I don't care about trading Pau or not because he will play great everywhere and maybe if where only Pau fans we had to want him to be traded to Portland or New Jersey, both Playoff teams. But he has been two years at Memphis and I think that I took some kind of affection with the team so I want to see him making the play-offs with the Grizzlies as soon as possible.

Greets.


----------



## talula

I know that some of you guys are Grizzlies supporters, and I really appreciate everything you bring to the board. I just find it offensive that a select few think Gasol is the entire team. I want to see Memphis in the playoffs too. And I'd like to see us get a center to play alongside Pau and complement his game. I'm afraid we might have to give him up to actually get a center thats better than mediocre. But like I said, maybe Pau's great play at the Euro games is a signal that he's going to take his game up to the next level this season. I'd like to see Gasol slip into the all-star game this year as well.


----------



## grizzhoops

I agree with talula. Pau has a lot to play for this season. And if he does, the Grizzlies become his team for the next ten years. But if he returns and plays soft, his future will be in question. Winning teams will shy away from and offensively skilled player who is less than average on the defensive end of the court.

The whole center predicament is a result of his lack of defensive intensity. The draft choices and the signing of Posey are all attempts to defend the perimeter better to reduce the opportunities of the opponent getting to our interior defenders because they are weak.

As for the Nets willingness to trade KMart for Pau. I am surprised that they can't remember the days when Van Horn was their PF. KMart's attitude leaves a lot to be desired but NJN has won since he recovered from the broken leg and U of Cin lost as soon as he went down (they beat the 2nd worst team in the NCAAs without him). He is a winner. Wallace needs to stay in Portland. Memphis doesn't need to be represented by his on court behavior. He is an also ran anyway.


----------



## talula

> Originally posted by <b>grizzhoops</b>!
> Wallace needs to stay in Portland.


 I just thought about that. Can you imagine him and Jason Williams together? We need to keep Jason clean. So, Rasheed would definitely be a no. :laugh:


----------



## grizzhoops

The ESPN Insider report on the Euro Championship is raving about Pau Gasol's defense, strength, and intensity. I hope that this type of play is his future with the Grizzlies. If he can be the solid center in the middle of the defense and offense, the Grizzlies don't need to sign anyone this summer.

After the squad is reduced to 15 players, Knight and Person's contracts expire next summer and the Grizzlies only have five players that will not be protected from the expansion draft.

It will be interesting to see how this plays out.


----------



## talula

> Originally posted by <b>grizzhoops</b>!
> The ESPN Insider report on the Euro Championship is raving about Pau Gasol's defense, strength, and intensity.



:banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: 

That could be by far the best news of the summer. Let's hope that ESPN Insider is actually right about this one. If Pau plays hard-nosed defense this season to heck with a win total in the low thirties. We might actually be close to being a 40 win team. Of course, I'll admit that I'm being optimistic. If Pau can help lead the Grizzlies to some wins at the start of the season, there is a decent chance he could slip into the all-star game by being one of the 7 players (I think?) voted in by coaches.


----------



## Genjuro

> Originally posted by <b>grizzhoops</b>!
> The ESPN Insider report on the Euro Championship is raving about Pau Gasol's defense, strength, and intensity. I hope that this type of play is his future with the Grizzlies. If he can be the solid center in the middle of the defense and offense, the Grizzlies don't need to sign anyone this summer.


Well, I'm sorry but that's not true. I have seen every Spanish game and Gasol was as soft as always.


----------



## conkeso

> Originally posted by <b>Genjuro</b>!
> 
> Well, I'm sorry but that's not true. I have seen every Spanish game and Gasol was as soft as always.



I agree, i've seen his usual problems: lack of determination to get rebounds and softness in 1 vs 1 defense.


----------



## spinarooni85

this is the grizzlies forum page so stop hating on gasol!!!!
your're supposed to like the grizzlies to post here!!!
he is da bomb diggitty!!!


----------



## spinarooni85

> Originally posted by <b>spinarooni85</b>!
> this is the grizzlies forum page so stop hating on gasol!!!!
> your're supposed to like the grizzlies to post here!!!
> he is da bomb diggitty!!!



i am so white...... and proud of it!!!


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>spinarooni85</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> i am so white...... and proud of it!!!


----------



## tenkev

IMO, all that Pau has to do to be an effective defender is to concentrate on his footwork. His offensive footwork is so awesome, its just mindblowing to me how bad is defensive footwork is. He's got the heigth, arm length, and athleticism to be an effective defender, he just needs to learn the footwork. His softness, while being a weakness, is not the real reason he wasn't an effective defender last year.


----------



## benfica

*Wow*

You Memphis guys are crazy here. Trade Pau, who is 23 with 2 years of NBA exprience averaging 18+ per game(over 50+ percent from the field) and 8.8 RPG since coming since coming to the NBA at 7'1".

I got to admit it, Griz fans are unusual.


----------



## talula

*Re: Wow*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> You Memphis guys are crazy here. Trade Pau, who is 23 with 2 years of NBA exprience averaging 18+ per game(over 50+ percent from the field) and 8.8 RPG since coming since coming to the NBA at 7'1".
> 
> I got to admit it, Griz fans are unusual.


Not all Grizzlies fans wanted to trade Pau. And those who did want to trade Pau only wanted to do so because of reports that he was as soft as ever. Would anyone want to trade a Pau Gasol who actually played tough defense? Of course not. I've always thought Pau was a special player. He's the first Euro to ever be so productive just coming into the league. If he plays more physical this season, no one would be disappointed to see him as the leader of the Grizzlies for years to come. But if Pau doesn't play hard, it wouldn't be very surprising to see Jerry West move him.


----------



## grizzhoops

I agree with talula complete about Gasol.


----------



## piri

IMO Pau can improve to 25 ppg and 11 rpg if he play as PF with a good defensive C, but if Hubbie put him as C and force him to defend very hard (and I think that ha can do very well) Pau will not increase his numbers in points or rebounds, maybe in blocks, but no more point or rebounds.

I think that Pau could be better for any NBA team as offensive PF than a defensive C.


----------

